# Looking for a breeder Southeast MI (live in Macomb County)



## SASSYSMOM (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi! I have started researching golden breeders and well it has become quite over whelming. I currently have a 13.5 year old golden who we got from a back yard breeder when she was 8 weeks old. I guess we got lucky because other than fatty tumors she has been healthy. I want to be prepared for when the time comes to get a new puppy so I have been researching. If anyone can PM me with breeders they would recommend and ones to stay away from I would appreciate it. 2 that I have looked at online are Millstone and Walnut Grove. Thanks. 

​


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Beside Asoro's which is my top pick Green something was pretty good. After it was all said and done I went with Asoros. Illene's dogs at Asoros go pretty quick and she is pretty picky about who she breeds with.

Mike


----------



## SASSYSMOM (Nov 2, 2013)

Got your message Mike. Thank you for the info


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I would absolutely suggest you speak with Ilene about Millstones... I think she'll enjoy telling you all about it.


----------



## SASSYSMOM (Nov 2, 2013)

Where do I get a hold of Ilene?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Asoro's Goldens

Here you go<:


----------



## SASSYSMOM (Nov 2, 2013)

Thanks for the private messages. All the info helps. I emailed Ilene but she had nothing bad to say about Millstones just do do my research and choose a breeder you feel comfortable with.


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

SASSYSMOM said:


> Thanks for the private messages. All the info helps. I emailed Ilene but she had nothing bad to say about Millstones just do do my research and choose a breeder you feel comfortable with.


Ilene runs a class act, knows most of the breeders so if she doesn't have a litter ready and she sends you to someone thats a pretty good idea in my mind. Now if Asoros has a litter and someone else does to, Im going with Asoro's but I already have one of her Rockstars.

Good Luck

Mike


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

SASSYSMOM said:


> Thanks for the private messages. All the info helps. I emailed Ilene but she had nothing bad to say about Millstones just do do my research and choose a breeder you feel comfortable with.


If you can wait for Ilene to have a puppy its well worth the wait. Might be better if you talk to her on the phone. I understand she was in a car accident but is ok and home resting. Lots of times people will say something on the phone that they won't put in a email. If she doesn't have a puppy for you, you might want to ask her to suggest another breeder that she likes and has a puppy for sale. The problem is most of the really good breeders have the pups sold pretty quickly.

Mike


----------



## dabdoubty (Jan 23, 2014)

SASSYSMOM said:


> I have looked at online are Millstone
> 
> ​


I bought a puppy from Millstones that came down with Parvo within 6 days and was never exposed to other dogs. The Breeder refused to help us in any way, she does not stand behind her dogs.


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

Dabdoubty I am very sorry to hear your rough start with your pup. Glad she ended up pulling through and thriving. Thank you for sharing your experience with this breeder.

Some additional info on Parvo. 

The incubation time between contracting and displaying symptoms is 3-7 days and sometimes longer. 

A dog can shed the virus post-infection for 2-3 weeks putting infectious cells in the environment though they may display improved or improving condition. 

Parvo is extremely contagious and can be transmitted by any person, animal or object that comes in contact with an infected dog's feces, vomit, infected surfaces or soil. Parvo can live for months even in extreme climes. It also can survive on food bowls, shoes, clothes, carpet and floors. It is common for an unvaccinated dog or puppy to contract parvovirus from the streets, especially in urban areas where there are many dogs. Also, it could be tracked in to a no dog area by birds, raccoons, stray cats or people who have unknowingly contacted parvo cells. 

It is a horrible disease that is unfortunately very hardy, easily spread, costly to treat and kills quite often.


----------



## ksswartz (Jan 24, 2014)

For anyone looking for a quality golden from a quality breeder, I highly recommend Millstones Golden in Clarkston, MI, and Dawn Wung. It has been my experience that she fully stands behind her dogs and what she does. I am from Ohio, but I make the 3 hour trip to Clarkston without any hesitation.

I brought home a beautiful puppy, Gatsby, from Millstones last April. He was everything you would ever want in a puppy and then some. Unfortunately, Gatsby passed away at the end of July. I don’t blame Millstones for an unhealthy puppy. Gatsby was just a curious puppy and liked to put everything in his mouth. We believe he ingested something he shouldn’t have; autopsy reports showed microscopic changes in his liver. As you can imagine, we were devastated.

Dawn NOT ONLY offered us a new puppy (no charge), she also offered us the comfort of one of her own goldens to help us through the loss. In August we picked up Hero and simply fell in love. Because of our fondness for Hero, Dawn offered to let us co-own him. We have also welcomed new puppy Lincoln into our home in November. If this doesn’t prove that Dawn stands behind her dogs and truly cares for their well-being, I don’t think anything will. 

Furthermore, I constantly contact Dawn with questions that I have about my dogs. Just the other day I messaged her about using choke collars. The point is whether I e-mail or text, I always get a response back within 24 hours. If she wanted to, Dawn could just blow me off, but she truly cares and is very helpful to her dog owners. I don’t know where I’d be without her.

One added bonus…Dawn hosts a Pool Pawdy every August for all of her dogs. If you purchase from Dawn, expect to receive an invitation in the mail for your family and your golden(s). Lunch and tennis balls provided! We attended our first Pool Pawdy with Hero last year and had a blast. Does this sound like someone who doesn’t care or stand behind what she does? 

It’s inevitable that someone at some point is going to have a bad experience. I am very sorry that dabdouby had a bad experience with Millstones, but I am so glad that dabdouby did not lose their puppy like we did. I would not wish that upon anyone.
Once again, I highly recommend Millstones Golden and Dawn Wung. Feel free to contact me if you have any questions. And, if you’re currently looking for puppies, I just saw that Dawn has some beautiful ones.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Always recommend talking to the local golden referral prior to purchasing a golden retriever puppy. They should provide insight and assistance - especially if you have questions about any breeder. 

Good luck!


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

As with all breeders check to make sure ALL clearances are there. The last time I was looking for a pup in the summer of 2012 Millstone had a litter listed with Fort Detroit where one of the parents was under 2y.o. so could not have full clearances.


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

My Tucker is from My Buddy Goldens- Leeah Chew, DVM. She has an excellent breeding program and we are THRILLED with Tucker and Leeah. We would have driven to the moon and back to deal with Leeah again. She puts her all into her breedings and The health of her dogs...you can just tell by how confident and well socialized Tucker is- we are so pleased with him. She sent us home with a binder full of information including copies of all the sire and Dams health clearances, a vaccination schedule, feeding and supplement schedule etc... She does everything possible to set the new owners up for success. I highly recommend looking into her program!!! 

Mybuddygoldens.com 

She is located 20 miles north of Detroit

Good Luck!


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Leeah Chew has just recently moved to Michigan so I think many people fail to mention her kennel when recommending breeders in the Detroit area. I met one of her pups (8 weeks old) at a local park, boy did I want to to steal that baby. Unfortunately they were on there way home (out of state), I was hoping he would become a local pup.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I would take a My Buddy golden in a heartbeat! She used to be in Blacksburg, VA. So, I'm sad that she is not in my area anymore. She's wonderful!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Carolyn - I think it's a good thing that I didn't know about My Buddy being in Michigan. <- She was on my "too far away but I'd love one" list before I got Bertie.


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

So my frustation continues, I see on the forum a breeder that is being recommended, I go to the web-site, I see the possibility that pups might be on available, I read the terms for "Pet Quality Dog" and BAAM there it is: "all pet quality dogs are on spay/neuter contracts". 

I look around and find possibilities, start to do the right thing and look at the dogs OFA stats, there incomplete. :bowl: Or better yet discussed in older threads and most of you don't recommend the breeder (not the same one as before). 

Or knowone ansewrs the phone...


----------



## flykelley (Oct 15, 2011)

Kodiac-Bear said:


> So my frustation continues, I see on the forum a breeder that is being recommended, I go to the web-site, I see the possibility that pups might be on available, I read the terms for "Pet Quality Dog" and BAAM there it is: "all pet quality dogs are on spay/neuter contracts".
> 
> I look around and find possibilities, start to do the right thing and look at the dogs OFA stats, there incomplete. :bowl: Or better yet discussed in older threads and most of you don't recommend the breeder (not the same one as before).
> 
> Or know one answers the phone…


Tom pretty much all breeder for pet quality are going to want you to neuter/spay. I know Asoro's does but she wants you to wait longer than six months, and two years for males. Is there a reason you don't want to neuter/spay?

Mike


----------



## timberdoodle (Mar 6, 2013)

I don't know of any breeder with a reputable kennel that doesn't sell pet puppies on limited registration and on spay/neuter contracts. 
Are you looking for a puppy to compete/show with? Some might sell on limited papers and once you've proven you'll put the time in (take some classes/earn a title) and get OFA clearances, they might revert the limited status. Best to talk to the breeder up front and let them know your intentions and what you're looking for. 
Good luck finding a good breeder! Most of the time you'll need to be placed on a list and play the waiting game.. but it'll be worth it 

I visited Millstones once..... will send you a message.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Kodiac-Bear said:


> So my frustation continues, I see on the forum a breeder that is being recommended, I go to the web-site, I see the possibility that pups might be on available, I read the terms for "Pet Quality Dog" and BAAM there it is: "all pet quality dogs are on spay/neuter contracts".
> 
> I look around and find possibilities, start to do the right thing and look at the dogs OFA stats, there incomplete. :bowl: Or better yet discussed in older threads and most of you don't recommend the breeder (not the same one as before).
> 
> Or knowone ansewrs the phone...


Spay/neuter contracts are pretty much the norm, so I would not let that put you off. As for the missing clearances, you can always contact the breeder and ask if they have them - sometimes they do but are not on k9data.com or offa.org for whatever reason. I found breeders often did not answer the phone or took a day or two to respond to an email; they are busy people, often with jobs outside the home, but I believe I only had one flat-out never respond to me. 

It can take some work finding just the right breeder, but you will!


----------



## SheetsSM (Jan 17, 2008)

What about Top Flight goldens out of Wisconsin? Check out their puppy purchase agreement. There is at least one forum member with a pup from them & he's a handsome/healthy fellow.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

If it is a breeder and a litter you are interested in, contact the breeder and talk to them about your thoughts and concerns. Rather than a spay/neuter clause in the contract you may be able to get a limited registration where you are not required to spay/neuter but no pups produced by your dog can be registered.


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

Selli-Belle said:


> If it is a breeder and a litter you are interested in, contact the breeder and talk to them about your thoughts and concerns. Rather than a spay/neuter clause in the contract you may be able to get a limited registration where you are not required to spay/neuter but no pups produced by your dog can be registered.


Good advice, I will have to start looking more deeply and making more phone calls, not hanging-up when I get a voice-mail. I'm just fine with a limited registration it does not bother me in the least to have a limited registration, I just do not believe in altering a dog..period. I understand breeders concerns, I have been getting a serious education about GR since finding this forum, you folks are doing your dogs and the GR Breed great justice. I'll find my way...and my new boy sooner or later.


----------



## Goldenhopeful (Dec 21, 2013)

Many breeders are VERY busy- showing dogs, have family obligation, full time jobs etc...(Leeah Chew is a Vet) They have lives too!!! It's not like they're a pet shop with business hours. I wouldn't get too worked up about not having someone answer the phone. Leave a message and I'm sure they will call you back. I also think that most breeders communicate via email unless it says something directly on their website that they prefer phone calls. Just have patience- it takes A LOT of effort and time to find the right breeder and it can feel like it might never happen. I don't think there should be any rush- you want to make sure you find the right match for you. Also in regards to Spay and Neuter contracts I would definitely talk to the breeder and communicate with them and explain your point of view- I think they will at least be willing to listen and maybe you'll find there is a good reason to spay or neuter (I think there are some health issues that can be prevented by neutering) 

Good luck!


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

Never mind. I just saw that the poster is looking for a boy.


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

Finally took the plunge, found a local hobby breeder, who works therepy Retrievers (CH, CG, CGC and TDInc), I'm number two on the male list. Birth date circa 25 Feb. 
She agreed to a limited registration and NO neutering, I'm beside myself right-now.

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=473525 Sire

http://www.k9data.com/pedigree.asp?ID=465038 Dame

I know he only shows pre-lims for hip and knee, but the momma's data looks really good to me.


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

I think there is anther member on the forum who had a dog get a "good" on the prelim's and then actually failed when he was old enough for the actual certification. The sire will be 2 in Feb, is she planning re-doing the certs before the puppies go home? This is at least his 2cd litter, K9 data shows a pup born in the summer from him, so I would be surprised if it's an oops litter. Getting a puppy is such an exciting time, best of luck to you.


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

MaureenM said:


> I think there is anther member on the forum who had a dog get a "good" on the prelim's and then actually failed when he was old enough for the actual certification. The sire will be 2 in Feb, is she planning re-doing the certs before the puppies go home? This is at least his 2cd litter, K9 data shows a pup born in the summer from him, so I would be surprised if it's an oops litter. Getting a puppy is such an exciting time, best of luck to you.


I decided to take the chance based on her other dogs and the males parent pedigre, I'm looking for a companion/pet not the worlds next water walking champion, the TDInc also pulled me in, for the temperament needed. Thank you for the best of luck, I appreciate the thought.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

I would not be comfortable with getting a pup from parents without full clearances (and prelim clearances are not full clearances). In addition you need to make sure both parents have current CERFs which are only good for a year.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

The breeder you are looking at has bred on prelims in the past, and her dog did not pass his final clearances. He was bred more than once on prelims.

I am not comfortable with breeding on prelims and would not recommend a litter whose parents did not have final clearances.


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

Tahnee GR said:


> The breeder you are looking at has bred on prelims in the past, and her dog did not pass his final clearances. He was bred more than once on prelims.
> 
> I am not comfortable with breeding on prelims and would not recommend a litter whose parents did not have final clearances.


So please educate me on how you could find where this breeders other dogs did not pass his clearances, I really would like to see that information, please send me a link or some valid data. I'm not being obstinant I want to learn. I do understand your point, the male is a month away from his 24 months.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Here is the OFA page on the sire of the litter

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

Prelims on hips and elbows were done at 12 months of age.

Several older siblings have either hip clearances or elbow clearances but not both, others have neither. The CHIC number next to their name tells me that the X-rays were submitted; the fact that the clearance is not listed tells me they did not pass that clearance. 

Too iffy a clearance record for me to breed on prelims.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Kodiac-Bear said:


> So please educate me on how you could find where this breeders other dogs did not pass his clearances, I really would like to see that information, please send me a link or some valid data. I'm not being obstinant I want to learn. I do understand your point, the male is a month away from his 24 months.


This is the boy

Pedigree: Int'l/Nat'l/UKC CH Abondell's Heir To The Throne

And his offspring

Offspring of Int'l/Nat'l/UKC CH Abondell's Heir To The Throne

He is no longer on her website and her name is no longer listed as his owner on k9data. You can see her name in the Change History on k9data.

Here is his OFA data. As you can see, he has no hip clearance.

Orthopedic Foundation for Animals

I remember because he was a nice boy and Pointgold and I were trying to be encouraging to her at the time.

And although the sire of the litter you are looking at is almost two, his prelims were done about a year ago, when he was 12 months old.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Kodiac-Bear said:


> So please educate me on how you could find where this breeders other dogs did not pass his clearances, I really would like to see that information, please send me a link or some valid data. I'm not being obstinant I want to learn. I do understand your point, the male is a month away from his 24 months.


Thank you for clarifying that you really want to learn. Many members of this forum have taught me so much that I didn't even know was important until I landed here. You've received some very nice input from folks and you are especially fortunate to have Tahnee responding to this thread, she is very knowledgeable and respected and you can feel good about her input. Best of luck with your search, I can't tell you enough how smart you are in taking your sweet time with this process. A puppy from a breeder who is really doing things the right way is worth waiting for (I waited for my current girl for two years and thank my lucky stars that I did) I can't say enough about making sure your breeder is religious about health clearances AND is also competing with their dogs. It really does make a difference in improving your odds of bringing home a dog you want to live with for the next 10-15 years.


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

Tahnee GR said:


> This is the boy
> 
> Pedigree: Int'l/Nat'l/UKC CH Abondell's Heir To The Throne
> 
> ...


OK so I'm going to try and make my way through this information, I'll be honest will you right now, I'm tired and not seeing everything well, be patient with me. I see where the dog was moved, possibly sold, nothing tells me that, but I will take your reputation and word for it. I see where the first dog doesn't show hip ratings and had a skin issue.

So because of the linage and the fact that the sire of the litter is still young (but pre-lims are good) I should not purchase a _household pet_ from them? 

You seem to have some knowledge of the dogs/sires breeder, I'm I going to hurt the breed with this pup? Promoting unhealthyness? 

Last question before I fall asleep, does not the dames excellent hip rating come into play here? at any point? (yes I did see the eye lash issue).

Sorry if I babbled...


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

There is much that can be intuited if one knows the ins and outs of the sources of information. Just like the CHIC number lacking a clearance says that the missing one was failed. It is a fine line we walk to steer searchers to safe breedings without repeating things that are not common knowledge yet are well known in our circles. A household pet is the most important job there is.... if you choose this pet from a breeding that has less than the best clearance history you can get, you are risking more than the average risk as far as your own pet having health issues. There is very little in life that is more than a gamble but hedging your bets with full clearances is one way you can increase your odds of a long future without those issues. Preliminary clearances done at 12 months for me are just a peek into how we are growing, and are no indication of how we'll clear later. I've had tons of excellent prelims and not one of them has come back excellent later. Converse is also true, I've had lots of good prelims that have come back excellent too. The only thing I think prelims are good for is telling me that the dog isn't having any growing problems with the hips/elbows. Breeding on them? No way. 
And hurting the breed by your purchasing the puppy? No- but it may hurt your family and your pocketbook! As long as you aren't planning to breed yourself, you can't 'hurt the breed' by buying a puppy whose parents aren't fully clear except by encouraging the breeder to continue doing things the wrong way much like pet stores keep selling puppies because they keep selling, or puppy mills keep breeding litters because they continue to have a market.


----------



## timberdoodle (Mar 6, 2013)

So if a dog doesn't pass his hip clearances.... the owner has the option of removing the results from the OFA website? I think that once the dog's x-rays have been submitted, it should be posted. I don't like it when people try to hide things. Why do the breeders have the option of removing a failed clearance? 
This thread is very informative, and thank you to the breeders that have shown us how to look for the missing data and other red flags when looking for a puppy.
Kodiac-Bear: The only thing I would add is that you're probably not going to spend any more for a puppy with a better background. I wish you all the best. It's very hard to be patient when looking for a pup! Those little furry pups make a lot of people do things on impulse. Keep us posted on what you decide to do


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

The owner of Golden Sunrise Goldens used to be on the forum. Her forum name was telsmith1. She was involved in a number of forum debates over breeding underage dogs. If you are interested you can do a search using her forum name in the google box under the brown toolbar of the top of every page.


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

When submitting x-rays to OFA, the owner can check a box which tells the OFA not to publish results if the dog does not pass. If the dog does pass (gets a Fair, Good or Excellent) it is automatically published, the owner has no choice. 

The CHIC listing is a separate database but is linked to the OFA entry. To get CHIC listing, the dog needs to have submitted information for all the clearances recommended by the dog's breed club, however the dog does not need to have received (passed) the clearance. Given the OFA automatically publishes all passing hip and elbow clearances and you need to have submitted hip and elbow x-rays (taken at or after 24 months) to get a CHIC listing, if a dog has a CHIC listing but does not show a hip or elbow clearance on their OFA page, it means the X-rays were submitted but did not pass.


----------



## timberdoodle (Mar 6, 2013)

Selli-Belle said:


> When submitting x-rays to OFA, the owner can check a box which tells the OFA not to publish results if the dog does not pass.


My big question is...why? How is letting the breeder/owner hide failed clearances better the breed in any way? I get that you can still do your detective work and figure it out, but why does OFA provide a loop hole?


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

timberdoodle said:


> My big question is...why? How is letting the breeder/owner hide failed clearances better the breed in any way? I get that you can still do your detective work and figure it out, but why does OFA provide a loop hole?


It doesn't, but my understanding is that it was a compromise or concession given by the OFA to breeders/owners to get them to use the service. The OFA is funded by the fees paid by the owners, so although they give objective opinions on the hips/elbows, they still have to make their customers happy.


----------



## chloesmomMI (May 4, 2013)

I'm coming into this thread late, but I wanted to let you know about the good experience I had with Green Acres Goldens in Chesaning MI (Flint area). Their website isn't much to look at and I had to be patient with emails and phone calls, but I got my Chloe from them on May 2013. She was already 6 months old and all her clearances checked out and I was provided with pedigree info and clearances for her parents and grandparents. She was a spay/neuter/limited registration contract, which was fine with me since I had no intention of breeding her. I took her to the vet within 48 hours of bringing her home and she was pronounced "excellent health" and has had no problems other than the occasional yeasty ear.

Chloe is everything I wanted in a dog: sweet-tempered, calm, plays well with other dogs, respects the household cats, and is highly trainable. Life with her has been a party (punctuated by a few WHAT DID YOU DO??? moments).


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

Selli-Belle said:


> The owner of Golden Sunrise Goldens used to be on the forum. Her forum name was telsmith1. She was involved in a number of forum debates over breeding underage dogs. If you are interested you can do a search using her forum name in the google box under the brown toolbar of the top of every page.


:doh::doh:

So I guess between now and then I will have to discuss the clearances with the Goldenticket breeder and discuss her terms about all certifications being done, I screen shot the web-site, locked and PDF'd the original contract. I do have some time to figure this out. 

All of you have been great, figuring this stuff out is like going through a jungle with a butter knife.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Selli-Belle said:


> The owner of Golden Sunrise Goldens used to be on the forum. Her forum name was telsmith1. She was involved in a number of forum debates over breeding underage dogs. If you are interested you can do a search using her forum name in the google box under the brown toolbar of the top of every page.


Yes, she owned the Abondell dog, owns Strut (sire of the litter you are looking at), and is listed as the breeder of the dam of the litter you are looking at.


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

Tahnee GR said:


> Yes, she owned the Abondell dog, owns Strut (sire of the litter you are looking at), and is listed as the breeder of the dam of the litter you are looking at.


That's why I put up the double :doh:

pm


----------



## Selli-Belle (Jan 28, 2009)

Kodiac-Bear said:


> :doh::doh:
> 
> So I guess between now and then I will have to discuss the clearances with the Goldenticket breeder and discuss her terms about all certifications being done, I screen shot the web-site, locked and PDF'd the original contract. I do have some time to figure this out.
> 
> All of you have been great, figuring this stuff out is like going through a jungle with a butter knife.



It does suck! I went through the same thing a couple of years ago for friends.


----------



## Kodiac-Bear (Jan 20, 2014)

Selli-Belle said:


> It does suck! I went through the same thing a couple of years ago for friends.


I sent the breeder a message to find out if the sire was going to be tested, the puppy's are not due for awhile yet, so I'm hoping this can be resolved. 

How long does it usually take (I know not everything is perfect) for a owner to see the results from tests be published on OFA's site? 

Get the x-rays done, have them analysed, then published.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Kodiac-Bear said:


> I sent the breeder a message to find out if the sire was going to be tested, the puppy's are not due for awhile yet, so I'm hoping this can be resolved.
> 
> How long does it usually take (I know not everything is perfect) for a owner to see the results from tests be published on OFA's site?
> 
> Get the x-rays done, have them analysed, then published.


Doing things the right way, the dog would have had his films done before the breeding. 
How long? Usually unless they are backed up it's less than 3 weeks before the owner gets his copy in the mail, and usually the next week it is on the database. So 4 weeks after the films were submitted. It's a little faster with digital.


----------

